#  Chat Ecke >   Geschenk für Freundin >

## bronchitosaurus

Hey ihr, 
meine Freundin hat bald Geburtstag und ich bräuchte mal eine gute Geschenkidee von euch.
Leider bin ich bei sowas immer total planlos  :Huh?:  
LG

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,
Blumen, Schmuck, ein schönes neues Parfum, Gutschein aus einem teuren Wäschegeschäft - oder wenn Du Dich traust Dessous, Dekoartikel (z.B. eine schöne Skulptur), ein gutes Buch, ein romantisches Abendessen in einem guten Lokal.
Ein paar Anregungen, letztendlich ist es ja auch alles Geschmackssache .
LG gisie

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
wenn Du in der Stadt wohnst würde ich in ein Kaufhaus gehen und mir da einen Gutschein besorgen. Es ist schwierig bei Frauen wenn man da das falsche Parfüm oder was auch immer ... In einem Kaufhaus ist die Auswahl gross genug.  *Oder Du schreibst selbst einen Gutschein* schönes Abendessen + Kino oder Theaterbesuch je nachdem wie hoch das Einkommen ist! 
Ja und dann drückt man *nicht* den weissen Umschlag in die Hand sonder sucht einmal ob man noch ein Kalenderblatt findet. 
Es gibt ja Kalender mit Blumenmotiven odgl. . Ja und dann nimmt man einen DIN A5 Umschlag und löst die Verklebungen und legt dies auf das Kalenderblatt entsprechend ausschneiden (allerdings etwas größer)  zusammen kleben so das ein Umschlag draus wird wo dann der Gutschein rein passt.  
Dann fehlt noch ein Adressfeld wo man den Namen drauf schreibt - welche Form dies dann hat muss man selbst entscheiden vom Herz bis zu einem "Schiff" (Ausflug) kann dies alles mögliche sein. 
Ja und dann kann man ja irgendwie diesen Gutschein an dem Strauss oder  ....  
Gruss Stephan    https://www.google.de/search?q=wie+s...&start=80&sa=N

----------


## Folls1988

Schmuck zieht doch immer  :Smiley:  Oder Parfum, falls du weißt was ihr gefällt

----------


## hustikuss

Hi bronchitosaurus,  
wäre auch für ein paar sexy Dessous ;-). Ich weiß ja nicht, wie offen ihr beide da seid, aber ich finde sowas immer ganz nett. Außerdem hättest du auch was davon. Das Schlimmste, was passieren kann ist, dass sie oder ihr zwei peinlich berührt seid. Dann kann man es aber immer noch mit einem Augenzwinkern schenken  :Grin: .
Ich glaube auch, dass sich viele Frauen von ihren Männern wünschen, gerade bei solchen Sachen mehr Mut zu haben. Das bringt neuen Zauber in die Kiste und das tut der Beziehung ja auch gut. Schau mal sowas zum Beispiel: https://www.zugeschnuert-shop.de/neg...rot/a-1001457/ ...wenn meine Freundin sowas nur mal anziehen würde :-(  
Beste Grüße

----------


## VeryPatient

Kauf ihr ein Parfum, das du selbst für sie trägst. Oder nimm sie auf eine illegale Freetek-Party falls ihr das noch nie gemacht habt.

----------


## klaraa

Ich habe meiner Freundin mal was geschenkt, was sie wirklich gebrauchen kann. Sie war schwanger und hat einen gesunden Sohn auf die Welt gebracht. Deshalb habe ich ihr dann ein Gerät gekauft, mit dem man die Fläschchen der Babys sterilisieren kann. So kann sie vermeiden, dass das Baby aufgrund von verunreinigten Fläschchen krank wird. Bisher hat sie sich nicht berschwert  :Smiley:

----------


## Läuft

Hey  :Smiley:  
Und wie ist der Geburtstag verlaufen ? Was hast du ihr geschenkt ? 
Ich als Mann tu mich auch immer schwer, wenn es um Geschenke für die Freundin geht. Ich habe meist null Kreativität und suche mich online dumm und dämlich. Aber als letztes habe ich meiner liebsten Dessous von Becurvy ( http://www.becurvy.de/ ) geschenkt - ich sags dir, die hat sich mega gefreut  :Grin:  Da habe ich glatt zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche geschlagen  :Grin: ...für sie schöne Dessous und ein netter Abend für uns beide  :Smiley:  
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle wirklich mit schönen Dessous das nächste Mal versuchen. Natürlich musst du über Größe und Geschmack bescheid wissen  :Grin:

----------


## Lucasch

Sehr sehr interessante Ratschläge die ihr hier alle habt. Vor allem die letzten Drei scheinen richtig viel Ahnung von Frauen zu haben ;-)

----------


## aminzzz

Servus,  
solange wir nicht Wissen wie alt du bist oder gar deine Freundin kann man dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Wie lange seit ihr zusammen? Woher kennt ihr euch? Das sind schon wichtige Fakten die man Wissen sollte. 
Am wichtigsten ist, dass dein Geschenk aus dem herzen kommen muss. Sofern ihr lange zusammen seit, würde ich etwas kaufen, dass Sie sich schon immer gewünscht hat. Sei es eine bestimmte Puppe oder Spielzeug. Gibt es etwas was sie dir mal im Vertrauen erzählt hat? Frauen haben eine gute Kindheitserinnerung ( sei es negativ oder posetiv ) . 
Wenn du ein schlechter zuhörer bist, ja solche Menschen gibt es wirklich :Zwinker: , so würde ich dir raten dich mit ihren Eltern zu quaseln.  
Weiterhin drücke ich dir Daumen.  
Gruß 
Aminzzz

----------


## EdithMueller

Hallo bronchitosaurus, 
wie wäre es mit einer Karte für ein Konzert ihrer Lieblingsband oder für ein Musical? Vielleicht ein Besuch in einer Therme oder ein Wochenende zu zweit. Es ist immer schön, wenn etwas von dir selbst gemachtes dabei ist. Vielleicht kochst du für sie und servierst ihr die Karten/den selbst gestalteten Gutschein als Vorspeise auf einem Teller. 
Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre so viele gut gemeinte Haushaltssachen geschenkt bekommen, dass mir die Schränke überquellen. Wenn ich mir so etwas wünsche, sage ich es lieber. Aber nichts ist mehr in Erinnerung geblieben als die Events gemeinsam mit meinem Mann. 
Viele Grüße
Edith

----------


## Lisan

Hallo  
was war es denn am Ende für ein Geschenk ? 
Geschenkideen gibt es genug, da muss man erst mal gucken welches das beste für die liebste ist. Meine beste Freundin hatte zum Beispiel letzten Monaten Geburtstag und ich habe ihr eine schöne Uhr gekauft. Die hat mir selber auch gefallen, denke bestelle mir die einfach auch :d Partnerlook  :Zunge raus:  
Schmuck kommt meiner Meinung nach immer gut, zudem vielleicht auch ein Gutschein oder einfach einen Tag mit dir  :Zwinker:  
lg

----------


## Miba

Lassen wir die Kirche mal im Dorf: Schmuck geht IMMER! Oder auch ein gemeinsames Event wie ein Konzertbesuch, Essen gehen oder ein Erlebnis. Das bleibt in den Gedanken eher hängen, was ich immer super finde  :Smiley:

----------

